# AMP Research B-2 / Mongoose Amplifier



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

This was one of my first vintage bikes, but it is now been and gone. The components live on, now installed on a 1993 Mantis Profloater, seen here,

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=448919

At one time I'm sure I must have posted some photos of the B-2 here before. I can't find them, so I will give them their own thread. Looking back, it's amazing to see how the price of vintage parts has changed. Ten years ago this was a "budget build" because no one wanted this stuff any more, but it wasn't vintage yet. For example,

Grafton brakes ($25 at a shop)
Ti cogset ($5 at a swap)
Grafton cranks ($85 on-line)
Grafton levers and shifter perches ($25 NIB at a swap)
Onza Ti barends ($10 at a shop)
Ringle stem ($3 NIB on eBay)
Hyperlite bar ($5 at a swap)
Flite Saddle ($15 at a swap)
Ringle/Mavic 217 wheels ($85 on eBay)
Paul derailleur set ($75 at a swap)
Ringle seatpost ($5 at a swap)

Times have changed some.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Holy Toledo. Nice parts. It's stunning to look at - especially the Grafton stuff (for me).


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Indirect sunrise lighting makes anything look nice.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Agree with sfgirl...stunning bike and parts. How do those Pauls dr's work? Do they get the job done or are they just perty?

And (no offense to Amp lovers) the Mantis is much more worthy...:thumbsup:


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Purdy derailleurs.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

While I am sure the profloater is awesome I can't believe you parted out such an awesome combo.

I always wanted one of those bikes.


----------



## beepbeep (Sep 3, 2006)

I usually like a lot of colour but this is just beautifully understated - sweet!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Besides the nice builds (parts selection) you do, DC, I always appreciate the clean mechanical aspects of your bikes - they're built right and built well.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm not an AMP guy either but there's definitely something lean and mean about that bike.


----------

